# Feral Pigeon Moved Into My Loft



## shad (Jan 23, 2009)

About a month ago, I had a feral pigeon (young one) that decided to move into my loft while I was on vacation. She hung around until I got home, and according to the large amount of poopies, she roosted on the roof. I let my birds out for the afternoon when I got home, and when I went out at dusk to close the bobs, there she was, sitting in the loft with Charlie (my racing pigeon). Should I just let her stay? She seems to really like it here, and she flocks with my birds and everything.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally...I woulds let her stay. I would also treat her for canker and worms.
Some here, will come on and give you many reasons why you shouldn't let a feral in your loft. 
It sounds like your heart has already decided.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, she just wants a nice home with other pigeons and daily rations 

We had a white hen hang out on top our aviary for two days and nights, and she kept trying to find the way in. So, we grabbed her and put her in quarantine for a couple of weeks or three, then she went in, along with a disabled homer also in quarantine and they are contentedly paired up.

John


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww, that's so nice of you!
One bird more won't hurt if you have a big loft !


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> Personally...I woulds let her stay. I would also treat her for canker and worms.
> Some here, will come on and give you many reasons why you shouldn't let a feral in your loft.
> It sounds like your heart has already decided.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## shad (Jan 23, 2009)

I decided to keep her, my mom and I named her Shadow because she is dark grey and black with no white and very little iridescence. We've had a cold snap lately, and she's been snuggled up to my Pygmy Pouter, they're sharing a nest box!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she found a home and a mate!... how nice


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a lovely update. I wish them many happy years together.


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

i think it is better to but her in seperate coop for a bout a month to make sure she not carring any disease after a while check out her dropping( soilid and healthy ) and her mouth (for canker and respiratory anfictions ) thin you can put her with the flock


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adamp12 said:


> i think it is better to but her in seperate coop for a bout a month to make sure she not carring any disease after a while check out her dropping( soilid and healthy ) and her mouth (for canker and respiratory anfictions ) thin you can put her with the flock


with all new birds, this is good advice... but she has already been with the birds, so too late now... if something does come up in the loft, have some meds ready and treat for that particular aliment.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

I am glad you took her. Wild pigeons can have a pretty hard life. And how nice she 
"fell in love" already with the disabled pij. Her love is blind. Lovely! Lindylou LOL


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so happy for Shadow not only found a nice and warm house she also found a lovely mate, Thank you for been so kind with this little bird.

Ivette


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

generaly female pigeons will "recruit" wild males but this case is funny cuz this one is a female that came. Its nice to them recruit some but sometimes it can be bad thing. keep close eye on it thats all


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds sort of like a disney film to me , I love a happy ending


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad you decided to let her stay - I would too!
You have a kind heart and I'm sure she'll enjoy her new life.
Funny how pigeons don't mind confinement - they know when their safe and cared for...


----------

